# The Gramophone awards nominees in the instrumental category



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

FYI, the Gramophone Award nominees are now out. I've just published some reflections on the potential winners in the instrumental category, and would really appreciate your input:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08...on-the-2015-gramophone-award-nominees-part-i/


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Musicophile said:


> FYI, the Gramophone Award nominees are now out. I've just published some reflections on the potential winners in the instrumental category, and would really appreciate your input:
> 
> http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08...on-the-2015-gramophone-award-nominees-part-i/


I do have an Esfahani album, though not the one in the awards. I have Time Present and Time Past, and I can see why he is a candidate. It is brilliant in conception and execution.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Agree I like that album from Esfahani as well. I probably need to check out his live recital.


----------

